# Mac Cube Simulator??



## mihamlet (May 23, 2010)

I have looked at http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2742 and the programs listed there are not that good for me.

My question is...does anyone have any good ones for me? I need a simulator for a Mac computer. Thanks.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 23, 2010)

Simulator of what?


----------



## mihamlet (May 23, 2010)

Cubes. Anywhere from 2x2 to 7x7. Or all of them. Just a cube simulator like Gabbasoft or something.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 23, 2010)

But have you looked at http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Web-based_Software?


----------



## mihamlet (May 23, 2010)

No, I forgot all about the Wiki. Thank you so much Mr. Garron!


----------

